# Maybe not model trains but....



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

This just happened in our town yesterday. Very tragic. Seems fishy. I cannot believe you can't hear a train with headphones up full blast.

http://www.dispatch.com/live/content/local_news/stories/2009/12/05/train_fatal.ART_ART_12-05-09_A1_3TFT9NU.html?sid=101


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Tragic, that's the second I know of in 4 months...

I was walking along the tracks near my house sometime back when I came upon a narrow cut that was about 15' high on either side. Took a moment to decide whether I wanted to walk in the cut or over it, then decided to walk over. I took a moment to look behind me just in time to see a four unit SP freight pulling about 150 cars less than 30 yards behind me and coming up fast. With _no_ headphones on, I did not hear it for another 15 yards and even then it was just a low rumble. My hearing is just fine but I'll never walk alongside tracks ever again.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I am amazed sometimes before the CSX south-bound Coal drag coming thru Marion, NC on Monday mornings around 8:40am gets to the first road crossing and lays down on the horns. You barely can here the double-header coming, and with over 70 coal cars loaded, it seems unbelievable. I will sometimes almost miss the camera shot because its sooo quite you dont here it in time.

Kevin


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

How very sad. Terrible for his family, as well---he sounds like he was a fine young man.


----------

